

Yahoo Releases Beautiful Weather App for iOS - tekacs
http://blog.flickr.net/en/2013/04/18/the-forecast-is-beautiful/
Yahoo releases an intuitive, beautiful mobile app? o_O
======
tekacs
Yahoo releases an intuitive, beautiful mobile app? o_O

 _checks self for signs of illness_

------
stewie2
the icon looks ugly.

